# allen house purchase



## RAMBO (Jul 16, 2011)

allen house is a tough one to trade into. There is a week 13 offered for 5000 pounds approx $8000 is it worth it. How many years of usage I am gonna get out of this. What are the MFs. HELP!!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been an owner for 15 years and no, this is not a good deal. It's a very bad one IMHO. 

You can rent for cheaper in the long run for a better week.




MFs are about $850 per year (for a one bedroom) depending on the strength and weakness of the pound & dollar at the time of payment. I use my AMEX .


The RTU (right to use) ends in 2014. That gives you 3 more uses.

I asked the management ladies at the Allen House if there was a chance of an extension of the RTU and they said that they doubted it.

Better to rent or a direct exchange with something very nice.

Now and then there is availability at Sloane Gardens with SFX .


ETA: If this unit is being sold by Aberfoyle and you really want it, make them a low ball  offer that you're comfortable with. It's been listed for a while.

Do a search here on TUG for more Allen House info. Here's one for starters:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103634&page=2


----------



## RAMBO (Jul 17, 2011)

thank you very much Beaglemom, this type of advice is what TUG is all about. Last year we travelled to Spain using mostly information gathered here on TUG Archives and felt as if I had been there before. Sincerely, thanks for your help.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree, that is terrible price for only three more uses. I will be using my week in Oct and then three more after that. I bought my week through Aberfoyle five or so years ago and made them a lower than asking offer which the owner accepted. IIRC it was 2500 Pounds which at that time worked out to around $3750. Since I got ten years use, I get a week in London for around $1000 a week. I have gotten a two bedroom unit about half the time even though my RTU is only for a one bedroom unit.

OTOH, since the RTU expires in 2014, it is the only sure way you can get out of a Timeshare. :hysterical: Wish all my timeshares were like that. 

Cheers


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 18, 2011)

x3 skier said:


> I agree, that is terrible price for only three more uses. I will be using my week in Oct and then three more after that. I bought my week through Aberfoyle five or so years ago and made them a lower than asking offer which the owner accepted. IIRC it was 2500 Pounds which at that time worked out to around $3750. Since I got ten years use, I get a week in London for around $1000 a week. I have gotten a two bedroom unit about half the time even though my RTU is only for a one bedroom unit.
> 
> OTOH, since the RTU expires in 2014, it is the only sure way you can get out of a Timeshare. :hysterical: Wish all my timeshares were like that.
> 
> Cheers



:hysterical: 
 So funny and true !
 Wish my some of my other timeshares had RTUs coming due.

 Oh, to the OP, you can find decent rentals on www.redweek.com and some other sites. Just Google "Allen House Timeshare rental" and you will get some hits.


----------

